# Haz-mat Boot Rubber And Latex Free Black Theraband



## Flatband

This morning at work I was cleaning out the back of a classroom preparing for summer maintenance when I came across a rubber boot. Well,to any normal non slingshot loving individual,this would usually mean "Garbage Bait". What are ya gonna do with one boot?

Well, by no stretch am I normal because I'm looking at that boot and thinking boot = rubber = cut = bands for slingshot! So I brought it home for cutting. When I came home ,there was a package waiting for me. It was a roll of Black Theraband ( So I thought ).

It -WAS - Black Theraband but it was the non-latex variety ( I didn't read the fine print when I ordered ). Well,I heard it was pretty good so I'll keep it and give it a try.Man, some new rubber to cut! YEAH!

The boot I slit in half-taking the sole off. Then I cut two straight bands 5/8"s long and 2 tapered sets. Then I mic'd each end. One end came up .035"-the other .030"- Gauge taper-cool! Rubber felt pretty good. I think it's Latex-it has some dimples in it like a crepe type rubber so could be a blend.

I then cut 2 sets from the Latex Free Theraband roll ( both tapered sets ). It's thicker then standard black Theraband-more like the thickness of the regular Gold Thera. Texture is interesting too. Feels oily but isn't and has a kinda brushed surface( zero powder). I didn't mic it-( I will though ). They both feel pretty good. I'll rig them up and see what they have. I will never tire of this stuff!!! Flatband


----------



## newconvert

i have some of the non latex black, it is quite different than the latex variety. performance is comparable. i am curious about the boot rubber?


----------



## Flatband

I tell ya NC, a few years ago Blue Skeen gave me some High Wire Linesmens electrical glove rubber. By code, these guys have to get rid of their gloves from time to time. So Old Blue never misses a beat when it comes to rubber,he asked the guys and they gave him a few old pairs.

He sent me some and both of us swear that is was and still is the longest lasting rubber we ever used. I used this stuff with holes in it and it never tore! Performance was comparable to Gum Rubber or the old red innertube rubber-not as fast as latex but the durability-GOD!

Anyway, to get back to that boot rubber. Now you know why when ever I see something even resembling or along the same lines as those gloves-I'm grabbing it! ( For years my Dad wondered where in the **** his galoshes went!!!) Feels pretty good just pulling it back but we'll rig it up and give it a real go! I'll post what I find. FUN! Flatband


----------



## newconvert

i'm an electrician, i know those gloves, guess i am going to have to grab a few, they are called "hot gloves" for working live circuits. darn, i cant tell you how mant i threw away, osha is very strict on any wear with these gloves.


----------



## akmslingshots

Well spotted Sir!! I will try and develop such a keen eye myself. Looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## Flatband

Hey NC, you have some Bud? We had yellow ones ( very good ),then we had like a green and yellow ( excellent ) and finally there was a black and red ( AWESOME). They say they were used for different applications. If you can get some, I'll take a pair Bud! I'll throw in a little slingshot for your efforts too! They really are durable these "glove bands"! Flatband


----------



## newconvert

let me see what i can do, we use the black ones, but they are so expensive they keep them locked up with the other high voltage gear, i'll see if they have ant out of certification pairs.


----------



## Flatband

I did some shooting this morning. I had two slingshots rigged up. One was set-up with the Haz-Mat boot rubber (1 1/8" x 3/4" x 9" ) and the other was set-up with the Non-Latex Black Theraband ( 1 1/8" x 3/4" x 8 1/2" ).

Very good results for the Boot rubber-easy draw-nice speed. Didn't Chrony it but performance was a mirror of .030" Latex cut the same way. Now let's see how long it will last.

Not so good with the Non Latex Theraband. I took 3 shots. First 2 were real nice,good speed,easy draw-3rd shot snapped at the pouch. Don't know if some knot glue got on the rubber or not but there was a blemish of something at the tear.

I re-cut it and will try it again tomorrow. BTW, got 10 sets out of that boot-very cool!!!! Flatband


----------



## Flatband

I re-rigged that torn Latex Free Black Theraband and did some more shooting with it and the Boot rubber.

I was pleasantly surprised by the performance of the Thera. First it was nice that it lasted more then 3 shots







( must have got some glue on the bands and they didn't like it )then, the draw and speed were surprisingly good.

The boot rubber is exceptional. Really nice easy draw and some good speed. Now it's just a matter of longevity and seeing how durable both will end up being. Love trying out new stuff! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker

Very interesting and useful thread, Gary. Thanks, man!


----------



## Btoon84

That is interesting. Thinking out of the box for sure


----------



## Flatband

I've been using this Latex Free Black Theraband and I like it. It mic's up at .025" versus the regular Black w/Latex at .015".

Nice draw and good speed. I did learn one thing though,either use a constrictor knot or a good solid square knot with NO glue or nail polish for the knot. This stuff does not like glue. I guess I have around 200 shots on this set already and it looks brand new.

Interested to see what kind of life they have. I have used Latex Free bands in the past (not Hygienic brand) and they did not do too good either speed wise or life wise. Hygienic is a good company and these feel different ( and better) then any Latex free bands that I've tried before,so we'll see. Flatband


----------



## akmslingshots

thinking outside the box, thanks to you i was eyeing up swim caps in the sports shop today









Is there non latex in all colours then?


----------



## Flatband

Not sure Andy. I'll have to check out their site. I guess they would have all the colors though. BTW,I saw an old raincoat that might have some possibilities! Man, I know I'm nuts now! Flatband


----------



## akmslingshots

haha, if it stretches its usable









I wonder how the non latex will compare lifespan wise, this is very interesting


----------



## Flatband

Well ,I ended up getting around 400 or so shots on that Non Latex Thera-Black. Very nice stuff I have to say. I like it and will be using it. One caution though if you intend to try this stuff. IT DOES NOT LIKE GLUE! I always put a little dab of clear nail polish on the knot at the pouch for extra security with all the band sets I make- but with this stuff-NO GLUE! It eats through it like acid! Maybe a different kind of glue- less harsh would work, I just tied a square knot and a half and she did fine. The glove rubber is still going at over 300 shots. Flatband


----------



## Marco

Well is it faster than regular latex Thera band or not ?


----------



## Flatband

No Marco, it is not faster then Latex Theraband. It's not bad though and cheaper too! Flatband


----------



## BCLuxor

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Latex-Rubber-Sheet-45mm-Thick-92cm-Wide-White-/160897354976?pt=UK_Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item25763acce0&_uhb=1#ht_1664wt_932 Is this stuff shooting grade, or just perv grade?


----------



## Flatband

Says it's pure 100% latex running at around .040" thick, I would say it is fine for slingshots. Little high price wise though? Flatband


----------



## BCLuxor

Yes I satisfied myself with the performance potentional then realized that it seemed expensive..


----------



## Flatband

One of my workers at school found 2 more of those Haz Mat Yellow boots that I cut up for Bands awhile back. That stuff lasted through a lot of shots. The last boot was a smaller boot-these are a size 13! Gonna get me some bands from these giants! It was surprisingly good durable stuff! Flatband


----------



## mopper

Flatband said:


> but with this stuff-NO GLUE! It eats through it like acid! Maybe a different kind of glue- less harsh would work,


Have you ever tried silicone? It is usually pretty mild and chemically inert stuff, and the variety without vinegar binder (or whatever it is) doesn't stink up your whole place.


----------



## Flatband

I'll have to try that Mopper! thanks! Flatband


----------



## GoodShot

I just got some blue latex free therabands by accident and was looking for some info and found this post. Has anyone tried the blue latex free thera band


----------



## harpersgrace

Gary's hazmat boot rubber kicks butt, shoots great and lasts a good long time. Feels a lot like gum rubber but is a little snappier, great stuff. I also have one banded up with sole rubber, funky textured stuff not sure how well it will do since the weather went bad right after I banded it up. 
Gary is the king of out of the box thinking when it comes to rubber, I've never been disappointed when his care packages show up.


----------



## Seb

HELLO! Regarding the measurements of the latex-free black theraband, what do you think the ideal width and length would be to cut the bands? Thanks!


----------

